# Acetal ain't rattan



## Phil Elmore (Jan 13, 2003)

You, too, can turn the modern plastics industry to your advantage.

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/acetal.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2003)

> Shock is transferred readily to the hand.



This of course is undesireable for regular training, but it sounds like they'd leave a dent in something for those "special occasions" that occur.


----------

